
Zuck Testified Before House Financial Services Committee and It Didn’t Go Well - MBCook
https://pxlnv.com/linklog/zuck-testifies-again/
======
basseq
Naïve question: why does Zuckerberg keep doing these? They _never_ go well,
and bluntly, there's really no chance they would. A lot of it is political
grandstanding. "Have you learned that you should not lie?" That's a "When did
you stop beating your wife?" question if I ever heard one.

I understand the the highest legislative body in the land is calling him to
testify. Are there _limits_ to their ability to do that? Or is the PR from
declining to testify really likely to be _worse_ than actual testimony?

However you feel about Zuckerberg, politics, Facebook, etc., he's still the
CEO of a half-a- _billion_ dollar company. Doesn't he have better things to do
that show up to be the punching bag for a handful of politicians looking for a
soundbite?

